# Phrag. Memoria Julius Dixler



## Drorchid (Jun 3, 2010)

Another seedling of Phrag. Memoria Julius Dixler (caudatum x exstaminodium) is blooming. This one had 2 flower spikes!

















Robert


----------



## Shiva (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous! Very good doc!


----------



## Hera (Jun 3, 2010)

If that's a seedling, holy cow!


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 3, 2010)

Hera said:


> If that's a seedling, holy cow!



I use the term "seedling" loosely, but it is the first time this plant bloomed!

Robert


----------



## John M (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful! I'm surprised that the lack of a staminode carried through. I had thought that when extaminodium is crossed with anything else, the offspring all have staminodes; but, they carry the trait for no staminode and can express it in F2 generation crosses.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 3, 2010)

Loving that lip, but really there isn't a part of this flower that's not wonderful. Impressive seedling!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 3, 2010)

Interesting! Very nice!

You are the Doctor!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2010)

Impressive!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 4, 2010)

:drool::drool: This is an awesome cross! Dixler's have had their's a t a club meeting - very impressive!


----------



## GuRu (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely flowers - great job, Robert!!


----------



## e-spice (Jun 4, 2010)

Amazingly gorgeous!

e-spice


----------

